# Coconut Bedding for snakes



## Hedorah99 (May 16, 2005)

Just wanted to know if anyone has had experience with using the shredded coconut substrate with snakes. I was considering it but has heard some bad things (i.e. it can support mites really easily).


----------



## Trace (May 16, 2005)

I don't really like it.  The brick type substrate that you have to put in water to have it expand tends to harbor mites, is very fine and can get into a snake's mouth, nostril and vent and it also tends to stay moist which can cause belly sores.  Unless you are talking about the coarser coconut shavings or even mixing it with other substrates, I would stay away from "bed-a-beast" and others.


----------



## chris73 (May 16, 2005)

I'm with Trace on this one. It's excellent if mixed with Jungle Earth or something to add density, but I've had nothing but problems with some coulbrids I've been keeping in it. Oh, and forget about feeding them in their enclosures with this stuff - unless you want them ingesting as much coco crappo as food!

Oh, if you have mites, it aint the substrates fault! Quarantine, Quarantine and then do it again! It took me 2 years of struggling with mites in my snake collection before I erradicated it. Now my solution is this : I only buy new herps in the summer, and then I quarantine them OUTSIDE in a Reptarium (yes, there is a way to escape extreme hot/cold and of course they come inside if necessary) for the duration of the nice weather. 

Sorry for the hijack. I don't like coco for herps.


----------



## Schlyne (May 16, 2005)

Honestly, I don't have a problem with it, but I use it for only one of my snakes, the ball python.  It does help keep the humidity up, but his humid hide takes care of any problems like that really.  I wouldn't use it for any snake that didn't need moderate to high humidty.


----------



## chris73 (May 16, 2005)

Schlyne said:
			
		

> Honestly, I don't have a problem with it, but I use it for only one of my snakes, the ball python.  It does help keep the humidity up, but his humid hide takes care of any problems like that really.  I wouldn't use it for any snake that didn't need moderate to high humidty.


How humid do you keep your Ball?


----------



## Ravnos (May 17, 2005)

I've tried it a few times, and the only thing I've had it do is get stuck in their nostrils, heat pits, and mouth. I prefer using something with a little more substance, like cypress mulch.

Rav


----------



## mimic58 (May 17, 2005)

The biggest problems that iv had with chipings & shavings is that they stick to the mice an sometimes the snake will swallow some of the substrate i dont like to risk using it anymore my snake was fine but i think its a big risk , i guess if you feed it outside the tank or put in something for it to eat the mouse off like a sheet of fabric or similar 

All the best
Dan


----------



## TheNothing (May 17, 2005)

my girlfriend's BRB loves the stuff and we're thinking of putting our Dumeril's on it as well (currently on aspen)


----------



## Schlyne (May 17, 2005)

chris73 said:
			
		

> How humid do you keep your Ball?


I'd like for my ball python to be at 50% humdity, (this is a screen top tank) but it's often closer 40 overall if I"m not misting and haven't dampened the substrate.  Most of the time now I just make sure his humid hide stays nice and moist and I don't wory about the overall humidity as much as I did when I first got him.

I do feed my ball in his tank, but I put newspaper down over the loose substrate first and feed him on the newspaper.  I take all the newspaper back out and put his waterdish and branch back in after he's done eating for a while.


----------



## Joe (May 21, 2005)

Newspaper/paper towels, aspen, and cypress mulch. Those are the only things I use with just about every snake.


----------

